# GSD rescues in Ontario?



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I can't find any. The only one, in Toronto, has a web page that hasn't been updated since '04.

I was just curious in case my goal of getting a working line pup doesn't pan out (cuz of $$).

Is it feasible to consider adults or young dogs that are retired from breeders? Or would those be even more expensive than the puppies?

Rescues for other breeds seem to be more prevalent or organized? 

I should start a 'buy a pup' fund (i.e. save up) or something but it would probably be a good idea to be informed of the rescue options in the area, I think. Thanks for any info.

I can't think of any other options if buying a registered pup (from a breeder who has titles) is cost-prohibitive. :-{


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

There are no specific rescues for GSDs in southern Ontario now. There used to be a private one in North Bay but I have no idea if it is still active. GSDs regularly appear in municipal Animal Controls and Humane Societies. All breed rescues also have GSDs often. You can use the Petfinder website to find available dogs in your area. Good luck in your search!


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep Petfinder is helpful and keep checking the shelter websites. I got Riley by putting my name in at the local Humane Societies. Took awhile but it was worth it.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with using Petfinder and checking with local all breed rescues is your best bet, I don't know of any GSD specific rescues being active now but see them often 

Puppies that have been held back and are older or retired dogs can cost a lot more then a puppy, the breeder has to recoup some of the costs back from the bills associated with training, feeding, vet care, etc. You could consider a co-own with a breeder


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

No GSD specific rescues in Ontario, but we do have some good rescues who are excellent at notifying interested parties when a dog that matches their wants and needs shows up 
... check out the bottom of this page.

Breeder Recommendations - K-W German Shepherd Club


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I am alive dog rescue based out of Brockville deals with a lot of gsds. I honestly don't know how reputable they are (I know they don't spay/neuter their dogs prior to adoption) but I have known people to adopt from them and are very happy. And they do seem to get a lot of shepherds. Worth checking out anyways.

I Am Alive Dog Rescue is dedicated to saving abandoned and unwanted dogs and saving dogs from high-kill pounds; located in Brockville, Ontario; (one hour south of Ottawa, 2 hours west of Montreal, and 3 hours east of Toronto)


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

That is a very good point, Mikelia. RE: reputable ones.

I'm helping out someone who needs to help someone else surrender a dog. Not a GSD, though. Should I post it in chat or? 

How do you know how reputable they are and what is the process?


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Precious Paws Rescue does from time to time have GSD's, one of their fosters is a former member here and an absolutely amazing person. Precious Paws Rescue - Non-profit, All-breed Dog Rescue Based in Barrie, Ontario, Canada


----------

